# Painter Classic - zuwenig Arbeitsspeicher



## Sneer (18. Juni 2005)

Hi, ich habe heute Painter Classic installiert, leider bekomme ich beim Starten die Fehlermeldung : "Es ist nicht genügend freier Speicher verfügbar, um Painter zu starten"

Ich habs jetzt auf 2 verschiedenen Pc's probiert (XP), und in Kompabilitätsmodus 95/98/2k getestet, ohne Erfolg.

Kennt jemand das Problem, bzw. eine Lösung?


----------



## Sneer (19. Juni 2005)

Ok, hat sich erledigt.

http://dev.depeuter.org/corelpainter_fix.php#Fixing_it_myself


----------



## Sirius55 (7. August 2005)

Hallo Sneer,

habe dasselbe Problem. Auf dem alten PC mit 512 MB RAM und XP Home läuft Painter Classic, auf meinem neuen PC mit 2 GB RAM und XP Prof. kommt genau diese Fehlermeldung. Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Sirius55 (7. August 2005)

Danke Sneer,

dieser Tipp ist super. Painter geht wieder.
Gruß Sirius55


----------

